# Northern Ireland



## rcarca (Aug 15, 2013)

I went to the North coast of NI recently. A couple of photographs:




Giant's Causeway by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: 5Dmkiii, 24-105mm @ 82mm, ISO320, 1/50 sec, f22




Giant's Causeway by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: 105mm, 1/125 sec




Newry Canal and River Bann by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: 24mm, 1/25 sec




Giant's Causeway by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: 60mm, ISO200, 1/1600 sec, f13.0

More to be found on Flickr: http://flic.kr/s/aHsjHwaVy2

Thanks for looking

Richard


----------



## rpt (Aug 23, 2013)

rcarca said:


> I went to the North coast of NI recently. A couple of photographs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richard, so did you see these muscular bees that could open the stone hives? I mean the giant bees...


----------

